# Coilovers



## Guest (Jul 25, 2002)

Are there any coilovers made for the Spec V yet? I need a set badly, as my struts with the Eibach springs are beginning to squeak horribly.


----------



## HoldenASpecV (Jul 27, 2002)

I WAS ACTUALLY THINKING ABOUT GETTING EIBACH SPRINGS FOR MY CAR. SHOULD I BE EXPECTING THAT SQUEEKING NOISE TO HAPPEN AND SHOULD I WAIT FOR THE COILOVERS TO COME OUT UNTIL I GET THOSE SPRINGS IT DID U JUST HAVE A CASE OF BAD LUCK?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Randman said:


> *Are there any coilovers made for the Spec V yet? I need a set badly, as my struts with the Eibach springs are beginning to squeak horribly. *


Tein has a set-up in the works, I belive they call them Super Street Dampers.


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

Motivational Engineering has a set already out!

http://motivational.net/


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

B & G also has a setup available.


----------



## HoldenASpecV (Jul 27, 2002)

I JUST FOUND OUT THAT H&R HAS SPRINGS OUT NOW TOO.


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

HoldenASpecV said:


> *I JUST FOUND OUT THAT H&R HAS SPRINGS OUT NOW TOO. *


FYI Those are just springs, not coilovers.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

HoldenASpecV said:


> *I JUST FOUND OUT THAT H&R HAS SPRINGS OUT NOW TOO. *


where... I spoke with the H&R marketing dept a few weeks ago (there is a post in here somewhere) and they said 4 to 6 weeks till they appear in shops. Where did you find them?


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2888


----------



## HoldenASpecV (Jul 27, 2002)

I JUST HEARD IT FROM SOMEONE IN HERE... IT WAS POSTED SOMEWHERE BUT I CANT REMEMBER WHERE THOUGH.


----------



## HoldenASpecV (Jul 27, 2002)

YOU WOULDNT HAVE TO SCUFF THE CAR. BUT YOU WOULD WOULD DEF HAVE TO TAPE OFF THE WINDOWS, TRIM, WHEELS ETC. BUT HE WOULDNT HAVE TO DO THAT THOUGH... THE DEALER WOULD.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

Ground Control are out and they are considered the best all around the B15 forum. I have them on my spec and i love them

www.ground-control.com

$430 shipped to my door


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

DrMoussaka said:


> *Ground Control are out and they are considered the best all around the B15 forum. I have them on my spec and i love them
> 
> www.ground-control.com
> 
> $430 shipped to my door *


Ground control is just a kit! You must have Struts and Shocks for them! Of course there are no Specific strut and shock made for the B15, you would have to use B13/14 struts and shocks!

What kind of strut /shock combo are you using on your spec? Also what spring rates did you get?


----------



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

The Teins are badly designed for a B15, the B + G's also, which leaves us with the Motivationals and the Progress ones if they every get their asses in gear and produce them.


----------

